# Abbath...



## Sofos (Jan 21, 2012)

Post your favourite Abbath pics and clips.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 21, 2012)

Abbath, relaxing at home yesterday.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 21, 2012)

Abbath, enjoying a healthy snack.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Alimination (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah, these are kinda old but they make me laugh.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Alimination (Jan 21, 2012)

Stealth7 said:


>



awwww that just melted my grim and frostbitten heart <3


----------



## Fiction (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2012)

Every picture is better with Immortal.


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you for this thread.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Sofos (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Cabinet (Jan 23, 2012)

Abbath, chillin'


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2012)

Necris said:


>




I love this clip.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 23, 2012)

I always say that when I order a coffee  (I'm so original)


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 23, 2012)

Randy said:


> I love this clip.



Varg's smile at the end is adorable


----------



## idunno (Jan 23, 2012)

We need ten more pages of this...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

Amidoingitrite?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok I'm done XD


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

My kitten KIND OF has an Abbath thing going on.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, thats one serious kitty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Wow, thats one serious kitty.



She doesn't like the camera it seems...


----------



## Alimination (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Dan (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 24, 2012)

This thread is pure WIN!


----------



## youheardme (Jan 24, 2012)

I would have to agree this is awesome!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Jontain (Jan 24, 2012)

Thread = full of win.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Necris (Jan 24, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


>


If it said Permafrost instead he would have my vote.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 24, 2012)

Necris said:


> If it said Permafrost instead he would have my vote.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2012)

Necris said:


> If it said Permafrost instead he would have my vote.








Abbath 2012.


----------



## Thep (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Baelzebeard (Jan 25, 2012)

Literally in tears laughing so hard...


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 25, 2012)

These get better and better!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 25, 2012)

best thread. on this site. ever.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bump for hilarity.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Xaios (Jan 28, 2012)

Couple I made a while back:


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 2, 2012)

Found this in my photobucket, made it aaaaaaaaaaages ago.


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 2, 2012)

This thread wins. Hard.


----------



## atimoc (Feb 2, 2012)

When Finland won the ice hockey world championship last year, these guys corpsepainted the Finnish flag colors into their faces and subsequently ended up having their picture in the newspaper


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=579GuCGVXPo&feature=related


----------



## Sofos (Feb 5, 2012)

Goatchrist said:


>




omfg whenever i listen to immortal i will do this


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 5, 2012)

3:40


----------



## Sofos (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Sofos (Feb 7, 2012)

Where's Immortal?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## D0mn8r (Feb 8, 2012)

Haaaaaa!


----------



## lobee (Feb 8, 2012)

^No, I think they got it right.


----------



## Alimination (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^^ hahahahaha


----------



## Sofos (Feb 9, 2012)

I win


----------



## lobee (Feb 9, 2012)

No way. Mine was way more kvte.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 9, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I win



You must send me that on Forza. Gtag is Hot Buttpoop.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 9, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I win


I'll trade you for a THALL M5


----------



## The Beard (Feb 22, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> You must send me that on Forza. Gtag is Hot Buttpoop.



Ever since we happened upon each other on XBL, you still take the crown for best gamertag on my friends list 

ALSO:


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 22, 2012)

stc423 said:


> Ever since we happened upon each other on XBL, you still take the crown for best gamertag on my friends list
> 
> ALSO:



Why thank you sir.


----------



## groph (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Sofos (Feb 22, 2012)

sorry guys i just found the car on the net, don't have it :/


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 22, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> sorry guys i just found the car on the net, don't have it :/



Must hunt it down.....


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Feb 24, 2012)

It's iced with.... _permafrosting._


----------



## The Beard (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone else heard of his, what I guess is, Abbath's side project "I"?

They're a bitch to search for on Google 

I don't like much black metal but I love this


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 3, 2012)

Fiction said:


>



This movie needs to be made...seriously...


----------

